# Alu-Boot gesucht



## TrevorMcCox (26. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Alu Boot bis 5,50m. Das Boot soll in Eigenarbeit ausgebaut werden und wird ein Hafenlieger. Welche Hersteller könnt Ihr empfehlen mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis? Bisher haben wir den Hersteller Smartliner gefunden der hier im Forum bereits einen guten Eindruck abgeliefert hat. 

Lassen sich AluBoote auch gut gebraucht kaufen oder ist der Gebrauchtkauf nicht anzuraten?


----------



## shafty262 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Alu Boot bis 5,50m. Das Boot soll in Eigenarbeit ausgebaut werden und wird ein Hafenlieger. Welche Hersteller könnt Ihr empfehlen mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis? Bisher haben wir den Hersteller Smartliner gefunden der hier im Forum bereits einen guten Eindruck abgeliefert hat.
> 
> Lassen sich AluBoote auch gut gebraucht kaufen oder ist der Gebrauchtkauf nicht anzuraten?


Also wenn die Schale gut in Schuss ist dann kann man ruhig gebraucht kaufen wenn man selbst ausbauen will. Schaut euch mal in den niederländischen Foren um. Totalfishing und Marklplaats. Da kriegt man immer wieder günstig mal nen Alumacraft oder Yamaha oder ähnliches. Preise sind dort ganz anders wie hier. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (26. November 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*

Was suchst du denn? Eher in Richtung Bassboat mit niedrigerem Freibord, oder eher so ein Flachboden-Dings wie Jon Boats, oder etwas mit höherer Bordwand wie Kassboll oder Buster?

Ruf mal die Mark oder Marcus von Kaasboll an, vielleicht haben die grad ein gebrauchtes 17er rumstehen. http://www.kaasboll-boats.de/impressum

Die Dinger sind nicht schlecht, aber nur bedingt für die großen Schifffahrtsstrassen oder Ostsee geeignet: http://www.aluminiumjon.nl/de/jon622-de


----------



## allegoric (26. November 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*

Naja, so ein Selbstausbau muss auch immer bedacht werden, weil die Auftriebsfähigkeit dann nicht mehr mit dimensioniert ist. Ic hweiß, viele machen das, aber dann kann man die lustigen Sachen bei Welle usw. nicht mehr machen. Kippt einmal das Boot, wars das. Da reicht mir mein Kimple 
 Alu Boot vollkommen aus.


----------



## shafty262 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*



allegoric schrieb:


> Naja, so ein Selbstausbau muss auch immer bedacht werden, weil die Auftriebsfähigkeit dann nicht mehr mit dimensioniert ist. Ic hweiß, viele machen das, aber dann kann man die lustigen Sachen bei Welle usw. nicht mehr machen. Kippt einmal das Boot, wars das. Da reicht mir mein Kimple
> Alu Boot vollkommen aus.


Ich würde auch jeden Selbstausbau Vollkasko versichern. Das sind 250 Euro im Jahr und man ist Save. Für die Sicherheit hilft eh nur ne Schwimmweste die auch fast überall Pflicht ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathias160888 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*

Moin Moin,

ich würde wenn ich ein Boot selbst ausbauen würde zu einem Smartliner tendieren. Gefiel mir von der Verarbeitung am besten.

Hier hat Stoney auch einen sehr gut Bericht abgeliefert. 

Dadurch das die Boote von Smartliner in diesem Jahr auch wieder teurer geworden sind, würde ich mir aufjedenfall ein fertig ausgebautes Boot anschauen und durchrechnen. Der Preisunterschied ist zwar auf dem ersten Blick hoch aber wenn man in die Detailplanung geht verpufft vieles.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## nostradamus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*

Hi,
ich selber habe bzw. bin gerade bei den Kleinigkeiten des ausbaues beschäftigt und kann Mathias nur zustimmen! Man versieht sich sehr schnell, was der innenausbau kostet! Daher immer mal rechnen! 

Gruß
mario


----------



## mathias160888 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*

Ich habe mich nun etwa 3 Jahre genau mit diesem Thema abgemüht und bin im September zu dem Entschluss gekommen
ein fertiges Crestlinerboot zukaufen.

Ich habe meine Arbeitsstunden mit 10€ angesetzt und alleine der Innenausbau hätte bei einem Smartliner 150 ca. 2500€ und mehr gekostet. Besonders die Kleinteile hauen richtig rein. Dann kommt die Lackierung etc. dabei.

Wenn man das alles Zusammenrechnet ist ein Boot fertig ausgebaut gar nicht so unrealistisch.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (28. November 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Aluminiumjon hat ja wirklich interessante Boote im Programm zu guten Preisen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man sich einen Gefallen damit tut, ein Boot ohne Kiel zu kaufen, wenn man an größeren Gewässern wie dem Haringsvliet angeln möchte. Bei rauherem Seegang stelle ich mir das Fahren nicht sonderlich bequem vor. Auch wenn die Jon-Boote sicherlich eine bessere Platznutzung bieten.

Bekomme ich irgendwo fertige Baupläne für den Ausbau eines Alu Bootes? Dann lassen sich die Kosten ggf. besser kalkulieren.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*

Hier bei den Jigfantics sind einige Aluumbauten detailliert beschrieben, mit sehr guten Bildern dokumentiert und z.T. auch mit Verweisen (Links) auf Tube Videos komplettiert.
http://www.jigfanatics.de/index2.html

Einer der Jungs ist, oder war auch hier im Board, der Kollege Minden.

Eine allgemein gültige Anleitung gibt es in dem Bereich ohnehin nicht, da jeder Umbau individuell gestaltet wird!

Der Tipp mit dem Thread von Stoney kam ja schon, nur leider ohne einen Link.
Mit etwas Einsatz an der Maus findest du diesen aber auch selbst!
Path: auf das Profil von Stoney gehen, unter Statistik, auf "von Stoney erstellte Themen" gehen und schauen was sich dort findet!
Heißt dann irgendwas mit; Umbau Smartliner?
(der Thread ist sehr gut für Selbstausbauer geeignet, daher Empfehlung auch von mir!)

Jürgen


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. November 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*

Ich war mal mit einem 6m Alujon auf der Elbe bei Magdeburg, mit dem flachen Boden war es sehr gut zu slippen, auch von einer Person alleine. Wir sind vorsichtig auf einen alten Fähranleger oder Militärrampe aufgefahren, das ist ein echter Vorteil von Alu+Flachboden, haben Auto+Hänger geholt und konnten das Boot danach problemlos auf den Hänger manövrieren.

Stabilität auf dem Wasser war überraschend gut, auch wenn die Binnenschiffe vorbeikamen. Wenn es ein bisschen ungünstig zum Wellenschlag stand, ist hinten am Spiegel ein paar mal etwas Wasser reingeschwappt - aber nicht dramatisch oft oder viel. Konntest dabei die ganze Zeit stehen, mussten uns nicht hinsetzen oder festhalten. Da war ich wirklich überrascht.

Für Ostsee oder größere Gewässer würde ich aber etwas mit höherer Bordwand und Kiel bevorzugen.


----------



## Janni77 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alu-Boot gesucht*

@TrevorMcCox
Im Winter möchte mich mein ausgebautes Smartliner 150 zwecks vergrößerung verlassen. Evtl. besteht da ja Interesse. 
Soll weg mit Trailer, 4x Batterie, Verkabelung,Deckhand, 55er Traxis etc. Bj/Kaufjahr 2015.
Nach Absprache auch inkl. 80er Ulterra, 15er Solix, 15PS Yamaha mit 25std.


----------

